# Life Capsule Tactical



## flash_bang (Nov 13, 2006)

hey guys, I was thinking about getting the life capsule, tactical  from tad gear. it's kinda spendy (around $60) but I think it looks really cool. they also have a different one, delta, but is more than double the other one. should I get it? Which one? 
thanks,
flash_bang


----------



## wholeflaffer (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow...those are pretty cool!

I just use an old Altoid can.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 13, 2006)

The Life Capsules are waterproof (o-ring sealed).

I have both...I find I use the Tactical model more often than the Delta. The Delta is nice because you can have multiple configurations depending on what you'd like to carry.

BTW, the Pyser SAS compass will fit in the Tactical model, but not the Delta. The Delta has (I think) a Brunton liquid-filled compass.

JM-99


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd like to get one but I always think about just using a flashlight instead that is waterproof - carrying a couple batteries outside the light and that way I've got a life capsule that can be used as a flashlight too. But if you've got the money to spare they look pretty slick. I thought too about making one in Titanium - which I think would really be best for the strength and lightness as well as ease of anodizing it. Someday....


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome, jumpmaster. care to give us any more info on it? what you use it for etc?
thanks,
flash_bang


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 14, 2006)

Will 2 cr123 cells fit in the Life Capsule?


----------



## luigi (Nov 14, 2006)

No, 123 cells won't fit.
I have the Delta model and was thinking about getting the Tactical model.
I use the Delta as EDC with the whistle/clip module, the main module and the crenelated end. Inside I have a chemical mini glowstick, a spark lite fire starter, a toothpick, some nylon cord, a needle, a pin and some folded currency.
Fitting things inside the capsule is quite a challenge since the cilindrical narrow body is not very friendly with most objects.

Somebody can give me some feedback on the tactical model?

Luigi


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 14, 2006)

hey luigi, where did you get the delta? was it worth the $150? that seems kinda steep to me… 
thanks,
flash_bang


----------



## Per Arne (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

I have both the TAD Gear Alpha and the Delta Life Capsule and at the moment I would recommend the Tactical model as the SAS compass will fit in it. The Delta come with a small Brunton button compass. I also bought the X-acto Capsul and I was surprised that it didn't had the same black color as the Delta 

At the moment I have put the Delta on my black Eagle Ind. Hunter Vest. In one module I use the whistle with clip and Cap that holds some fishing gear. In the other module I use the Glow Tube with the Brunton button compass, 4 matches, WSI Hot Spark Flint Rod (without the striker) and 2 tinder-quick tabs.

Since I like the Alpha Capsule, it is always with me.

PA


----------



## spacetroll (Nov 17, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I'd like to get one but I always think about just using a flashlight instead that is waterproof - carrying a couple batteries outside the light and that way I've got a life capsule that can be used as a flashlight too. But if you've got the money to spare they look pretty slick. I thought too about making one in Titanium - which I think would really be best for the strength and lightness as well as ease of anodizing it. Someday....


Great idea! I have a 3D Maglite that will hald a lot of crap!


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 18, 2006)

@ spacetroll… I'm open for pm's


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread reminded me to check my source again for the hard to find 3/4" Titanium tubing I've been trying to get. Got some! Fairly thick wall but just right for holding CR123's or making a life capsule or even a light tube. Unfortunately time is very limited for me right now so I don't know when this will happen but it's on for some time in the future.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 22, 2006)

This thing reminds me that I can get the same exact thing with much better components for a lot cheaper. It seems like most of your $$ goes into the tube and the rest of the stuff inside is worth about 5 bucks. I can probably spend $60 on supplies and stuff it inside a maglite C cell light.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Dec 2, 2006)

IMHO, The TAD tactical life capsule is worth the $$. They are great quality and a fair price for what you get. Much better than $147 for the Delta.


----------

